# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  πωλείται plc shneider

## vasilllis

Πωλείται plc shneider  PC-E984-255 tsx compact   (made in germany) μαζί με επέκταση module εξόδου και εισόδου. Παραμένανε αχρησιμοποίητα στο κουτί τους.

Τιμή κατόπιν pm(σοβαρές προτάσεις ).



20190314_200037.jpg20190318_152912.jpg

----------

